# Engineer in Australia



## s.zano (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Is there any engineer emigrated from a non-Accord listed country (preferably Italy) employed as an engineer in Australia?

Despite engineer appears in the SOL and it seems to be one of the most wanted skill, I couldn't find anyone sharing his/her successful or unsuccessful experience as a foreigner engineer in Australia.

I would appreciate any useful advice.

Thanks!


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

I can't speak for foreigner engineer in Australia as I am Australian but as an Australian Engineer I found it incredibly difficult to find work as an Engineer in my own country. There seems to be an oversupply of Engineers at the moment so it is not currently a "wanted skill". Current documentation also states there is no shortage of engineers.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

s.zano said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is there any engineer emigrated from a non-Accord listed country (preferably Italy) employed as an engineer in Australia?
> 
> ...


It depends on the kind of engineer, length of experience and specific specialty.


----------

